# easy peasy slippy socky bootees!



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Its here finally the first par of slippers! 
Co 28 3.75mm /4mm
K10 rows
K12 k2tog twice k12
K 
Rep last two rows till 20 sts remain
K to row 50
Row 50 k4m1k4m1 k4m1k4m1k4
K 9rows
Bind off
Sew up seam and turn right way out! 
Can be either soxkies or bootees!
Prob newboen to 3months ols


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks! !!!


----------



## edysert53 (Aug 24, 2012)

Neat pattern!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Really easy! Can you post a picture?


----------



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Two pics up! Enjoy and if you try it in differnet needle sizes wools etc let me know resluts j x


----------



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

On adult size 8/9 now then going down in size x


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Will do


----------



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanx  will update pattern as i go x


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Too cute! Again thanks


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thanks - too cute.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you....i know someone who's going to get these...
julie


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a problem enjoy! Working on adukt size still :-s getting thwre jx


----------



## jaymonkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Hiws all of you lovely knitters doing with this pattern? Jx


----------

